# This year's Guppy crop



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I live in VERY south Alabama, where winter is usually just something that happens to other people.

Well, we just had a cold snap, and my guppy pond's water is 59F! ARRGH!

I set to work trying to rescue the fish, which I didn't think would be too terribly tricky since there probably weren't more than 300 of them. 
Heh. silly me.
Well, in about 5 minutes I had caught around 350 of them with just my little green fishtank net. It was also very apparent that I hadn't made a dent in them. There must be 3000+ fish in those 600 gallons. Luckily, most are only less than a half-inch fry.

Well, I have no way of housing that many fish, so that's a problem. That's not why I'm writing today, though.

Out of those 350 fish, I only found a handful that were really good, but they were spectacular. To be fair, most are still tiny fry which could turn into anything.
The ones I like, though... wow.

One is my first happened-all-by-itself nearly all-red. I don't have any reds, so it's a bit of a surprise.

The next is purple and yellow, and it's a mindblower. It looks like something genetically engineered to be the official fish of the Minnesota Vikings. It's body is solid purple, and I mean PURple, while the dorsal and caudal fins are a brilliant golden yellow. I've never seen anything like it. A definite keeper if it survives.

Next is a little guy which is creamsickle orange across the entire horizontal top half, while the bottom horizontal half is a brilliant neon bluish-white, kinda pearly. Again, weird, and another definite keeper just to see what happens.

These fish aren't from any "line" or anything, being just a mishmash of fish from different places which were mixed together for a few generations. i like to do that sometimes just to see what happens, and then try to fix a strain if I get anything good.

I also seem to be the proud owner of about two bushels of Hornwort. Anybody want any? *sigh*

I don't know what I'm gonna DO with all these fry..


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

I breed guppies. I'm willing to take a bunch off your hands if you want. PM me......I also keep guppies in my Koi pond and I know what your talking about. They multiply like rabbits out there and grow to three times the normal size. LOL


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Sounds good. I'll have a look outside later to see how they're doing. The ones I brought in seem fine so far.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Hmm i never thought of keeping guppies in a pond, cool idea. Though do you ever run into issues with birds eating them?

Those guppies sound fantastic, I would love to see some photos if you get the chance before they go back in.

Its really too bad that its hornwort, If it had been java moss I would have been jumping up and down yelling me over and over .

Hope the fish survive


----------

